# Fire & Iron Dice Run / Cancer Benefit Ride



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys, the Pensacola "Station 48" chapter of Fire & Iron, National Firefighters MC, will be holding a Dice Run to raise money for a local teacher that has been diagnosed with cancer, to help with financial hardships. The ride is scheduled for Nov. 16th @ Wayne Perdido Sports Bar (new location in the old Panama Mac's) on Perdidio Key Drive.

Info for event:

First Bike out @ 1000
Last Bike in @ 1500
Cost $15.00 per Dice Card
Prizes for High total and low total.
The stops will be 4 Fire Station that will be announced prior to ride starting, and the final dice roll will be at The Perdidio Sportsbar.

Let me know if you have any questions, please pass the word for a good cause. 
Thanks
Chad

Flyers will be available by 10/30 if anyone would like to post them around.


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

You don't have to have a motorcycle to support this even, you can do it anyway you like!!! Just support this event, Thanks!

Plus the New location for the Perdido Sports Bar is awesome!


----------

